# Martial Arts in TV



## Supra Vijai (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys and girls 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows the name and background of the fight choreographer for the show 'Burn Notice'?

I've recently been going through a marathon of the first 3 seasons and a lot of the hand to hand combat techniques seem very very familiar from my own MA training albeit moreso the street component rather than the TMA side of things. Just little things like using a rolled up magazine like a tanbo (2 foot stick) or defences against knife attacks etc. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Omar B (Nov 22, 2010)

You just might get the one person on here who knows the guy if the title of your thread was more specific.  Like say "Burn Notice Fight Choreographer," or something to that effect.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Omar! Will edit it now


----------



## Supra Vijai (Nov 22, 2010)

Supra Vijai said:


> Thanks Omar! Will edit it now


 
Never mind... it won't let me change the name of the thread. Will see if I can close the thread and start a new one


----------



## Mark Jordan (Nov 23, 2010)

What comes to mind is Dan Shea - but I'm not sure though.


----------

